# ibs and depression



## 22325 (Jun 12, 2006)

i suffer with depression and have been on medication for over two years , but i also suffer with ibs on a monthly basis. I dont know if my medication for my depression makes my ibs worse . Also my really bad ibs days are usually around mid-cycle so could hormones be a part of the problem aswell??


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh purdy - these are all ringing familiar bells with me there. I have IBS and had a battery of tests in the autumn last year, basically I have an extra loop in my colon but, on the back of all the stress of waiting for these test results etc etc, I developed Depression (or at least was diagnosed with it, though I think I've had bouts of depression for about 20 years), like you I'm on anti-d's and am feeling really quite well (mentally) now but will be on them, according to my psychiatrist for at least another year (phew!!!) but yes, around ovulation, I find that my IBS is worse (cramping, constipation and wind). However, compared to the horrors of depression (I was in a psychiatrict hospital for 6 weeks earlier this year) - IBS is a bloody walk in the park. I hope your depression is well managed, cos, don't know about you but its symptoms and the effect it has on your life (unmanaged) is about a million times worse than anything IBS can throw at you!!Good luck and a very warm welcome to the board - you'll find bags and bags of support here.Sue (the Scouser)!!


----------



## 22325 (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks suev for your understanding words. My depression is managed reasonably well and yes unmanaged its HELL!! . My IBS though as yet hasnt "officially" been diagnosed by my GP, I'm going through tests to rule out other things at the moment , waiting on colonoscopy and blood test results.But just trying to deal with each day as it happens at the moment. today is a good day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Good for you kiddo - one day at a time - thats the only way and yes, enjoy the goodies!!! Luckily, for me, these seem to vastly outweigh the baddies at the moment and, I'm sure, in no small way is that due to the medications that I'm on - plus, although I'm a depressive I'm quite an upbeat sort of gal (if that makes any sence!!).You take careSue xx


----------



## 17038 (Jul 18, 2006)

I completely identify. I just suffered a string of severe panic attacks last month probably due to my IBS. I've now stopped having those, but am just depressed overall. The mornings are the worst. I wake up with a horrible sense of dread. "Is this going to be a good day or a bad day?" And even when I'm having good days in terms of my IBS, I'm still depressed. I'm a writer (or was) and I now have no interest in my writing, which use to be my life. I've been trying to exercise because I've heard that helps, but so far, I'm still depressed. So please, feel free to talk to me about your depression, because sometimes it's a very lonely feeling. I just keep trying to stay positive, and take one day at a time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

Well done you Sara - are you getting some professional help - could you get a referral to a psychiatrist cos you shouldn't be feeling like this and nor do you have to. I'm feeling so well and have been doing for about 3 months now because I am on the right medication. I know many folk fight shy of anti-depressants but frankly, I'd be dead without mine (I'm on 30mg Mitrazapene daily and probably will be long-term). I'm not suggesting thats the only solution, but if you are feeling like this on a daily basis surely some sort of health professional should be able to help. Forgive me, cos I'm a Brit and not sure how "the system" works in America.Good luck SaraSue


----------



## 17038 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Suev. I am seeing a pshychiatrist, but she gets on my nerves. See thinks I have an eating disorder because I lost 15 pounds, but she doesn't understand that it's the evil IBS and depression that made me lose weight. I try to tell her I would love to be my normal weight again, but that's easier said than done. Anyhow, I actually just got back from the doctor's office and he prescribed me Paxil to help with my anxiety and depression. I'm a little nervous to take it though. Do you have IBS-D or C? I have IBS-C and I'm worried that anti-depressants might make the constipation worse. I'm currently on Zelnorm, which has really helped the constipation, but I'm still depressed. So I don't know, we'll see.


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

My GP told me this about Anti D's - Think about it as this - It is rebalancing the blood from Negative to Positive and once a lot of the problems you have are put to one side for a while, you can rebuild your bridges and then come off the Anti D's to get back to "Normality"Well it sounded better when he said it to me!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

No Nick - I think you've put it very well. Sara my IBS symptoms are very mild - I had all the tests; colonoscopy, blood work, virtual colonscopy - but they've discovered my problems is structural ie I have an extra or lazy loop in my colon and once I knew what I was dealing with there, my IBS type problems are very manageable though I'd say I was more C than D if that makes sence!!!!.I'm sure you don't have an eating disorder and I can totally relate with weight fluctuation. I was initially put on prozac for depression and this made the weight fall off me, very sweaty and agitated. I'm now on mitrazapene (probably said this anyway, can't read with this window up though!!!!) which has made me gain about 1/2 stone which I don't like but at least I'm well now. I feel sorry that you don't have a decent psychiatrist - it does seem to be abi of a lottery doesn't it - I'm quite lucky - mine isn't dynamic but seems happy to let me be in control of my condition which I think is very important. I wish you luck - no mental illness is a picnic is it but I'm sure you'll get on top of it - as my GP said "tiny baby steps" and I now see what he means but it is a long haul.My thoughts are with you.Sue xxxx


----------

